# Anesthesia Billing Software - Can anyone recommend a billing



## beachgrl62 (Dec 4, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a billing software that is Anesthesia specific or includes it? Something that would be a reasonable cost for a very small home based business? Thank you for your time!


----------



## jst154 (Dec 5, 2014)

My practice uses PPM, which is designed for Anesthesia.  It ain't cheap, but I would still recommend it for Anesthesia.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a very good billing platform for anesthesia
http://www.healthpac.net/


----------



## tracieleeburke (Mar 5, 2016)

*A lot of small and large practices and billing services have chosen to use “ProSource*

A lot of small and large practices and billing services have chosen to use “ProSourceMD for Anesthesia resourcefulness" http://www.prosourcemd.com


----------

